# Need 1965 Oil pressure sending unit (sensor)



## iufan993 (Jul 16, 2012)

I am having great difficulty finding this part. It looks to me that the 1965 is a 60 psi unit and that 66 and above have an 80 psi sensor. Obviously I want the correct unit for the rally gauge to work properly. Does anyone have a part number or a source for this part?


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I just bought one about a month ago, it's the 60 psi sender unit, for the ralley gauge package. I got it at Napa Auto parts, if you can wait, I will look for the part number tonight, after work.

I think it was around $20.00, if you have the idiot light too, then you'll need a brass Tee fittings so that both the sender and idiot light get a signal.


----------



## iufan993 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have done a pretty extensive online search and came up empty. I am sure Oldsmobile shared that part, but GTO searches always turn up the 80 psi sender. The Napa part # would be appreciated.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Okay, sorry about the delay, been super busy at work. The Heat is causing all kinds of problems at work: Power Plant, so I'll have the number posted tonight.

Joe.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Okay, here is the part # for a oil pressure sender, 0-60 PSI. OP6640SB at Napa Auto Parts. It's an 1/8" NPT connection with a single blade electrical connection.

It also has this number on the box that the unit came in: M11215.


----------

